

If Twitter is pivoting, we should build something else - pqs
http://breus.wordpress.com/2012/11/17/if-twitter-is-pivoting-we-should-build-something-else/

======
k2enemy
I personally have high hopes for <https://tent.io>

app.net is also an alternative, but I don't see how replacing one centralized
service with another centralized service is useful.

~~~
pqs
You are right about App.net. There is no point in embracing a new centralized
service. Protocols are the way to go.

